# The Cleaved - Children of Nurgle Loggy



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

*Children of Nurgle Loggy + More Chaos*

Im going to keep the posts short and sweet with pictures instead of alot of needless words haha.

Lord on foot:



















Possessed Dread:



















And just for the hell of it.. teaser shot before i can get a chance to take pics of it painted and completed:





































(for those in the know, it was for a ren guard army but no longer. I like the idea of 14 plague marines, a lord and a dread jumping out of it if anything gets to close. LOL:mrgreen:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The dred is fantastic. Is that a knarloc head on there? 

All these DG armies are making me consider starting one myself. The beauty of it is even if you make a shit of the GS or paint job, you can just claim they're meant to look like that.

+rep by the way.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The dred is fantastic. Is that a knarloc head on there?
> 
> All these DG armies are making me consider starting one myself. The beauty of it is even if you make a shit of the GS or paint job, you can just claim they're meant to look like that.
> 
> +rep by the way.


Thanks for the kind words and rep 

The head is from a soul grinder after I removed it to make my soul grinder alot more nurgly. The head was a bit big so i had to trtim it a bit but in the end i love how the heavy flamer fit in the mouth.

:good:

I dont know why i havent posted these sooner. They have been done for ages.. 

Ill be posting the first 7 man squad next. Followed by the possessed vindicator.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice, very nice indeedy.

I like the tracks in particular as I'm doing orks and it looks like a much quicker way than my last attempt.

Rep for a nice project.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Viscount Vash said:


> Nice, very nice indeedy.
> 
> I like the tracks in particular as I'm doing orks and it looks like a much quicker way than my last attempt.
> 
> Rep for a nice project.


:so_happy: Thanks for the very ind words !


-------------

Small update, excuse the blurryness. Ill take better pics when I can.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

The robes need distessing a bit imo, kinda of like Skaven robes would look sweet.

Good work once again.:biggrin:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice; there is simply no such thing as 'too much Nurgle'. I agree with *Vash* about the robes, though; the best way I've found to distress robes so far is to smear a _really_ thin - I mean layer-of-skin thin - patch of green stuff smoothly over the surface and then tear it somewhat with a pin to simulate tears in the fabric itself.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Viscount Vash said:


> The robes need distessing a bit imo, kinda of like Skaven robes would look sweet.
> 
> Good work once again.:biggrin:





Svartmetall said:


> Nice; there is simply no such thing as 'too much Nurgle'. I agree with *Vash* about the robes, though; the best way I've found to distress robes so far is to smear a _really_ thin - I mean layer-of-skin thin - patch of green stuff smoothly over the surface and then tear it somewhat with a pin to simulate tears in the fabric itself.


I have to agree with both of you guys, the robes are totally in need of some distress. I had planned to use an exacto and a small dremel bit but the idea of GS to make tears as well sounds perfect! 

You guys rock!

All hail grandfather nurgle!


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

I would listen to Svartmetall, it is the Expert of Papa Nurgle (Vote Svartmetall for Great Unclean One!)

I am realy likeing how this is turning out, keep it up, I will deffinantly have to bookmark this 

Oh and by the way, have some +rep


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I took some pics of my test model - they're not the clearest, for some reason my camera's being a bit odd at the moment - but they should give you some idea of what I mean.








The important thing is to smooth the GS down as hard as you can and make sure there's no visible edge at all; that way, once painted, the tears you add will look as though they occur naturally from the body of the cloth rather than in an obviously added-on bit. I use a wetted thumb or finger to smooth the GS down.


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

Awesome sculpting. Can't wait to see them painted!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

So very impressed. Nice work. Svartmetal's advice looks the goods(as usual) and from what i can see of your gs skills you should have no trouble achieving a similar effect.
Any fully painted units yet? These will look even more awesome once painted.

Carry on.

Rep


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Lord on foot:





































Dreadnought:














































Possessed Vindicator: 














































Soulgrinder "Plague Hulk"




























Plague Tower:























































I dont think ill ever be able to paint them. My wife is very ill and the hobby has lost interest to me. If anyone has a good home for them, please send me an email. redstarone22 AT gmail DOT com


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice green stuff. I really like the Possessed Vindicator. Never seen a thing like that before :shok:


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Absolutely love your work so far! Im actualy tempted to expand my nurgle demons with marines if i can get some extra funding  Hopeyou dont mind if i was to steal your idea of using dark angels!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

More beautiful work redstarone. Sorry to hear about your wife. Hope things get better soon. I went through some tough times a few years ago, and found the hobby as something of a distraction. Maybe you could do the same?


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

DarKKKKK said:


> Very nice green stuff. I really like the Possessed Vindicator. Never seen a thing like that before :shok:


Im glad you like it  I wish I didnt have to sell it..



GreenFaceMonkey said:


> Absolutely love your work so far! Im actualy tempted to expand my nurgle demons with marines if i can get some extra funding  Hopeyou dont mind if i was to steal your idea of using dark angels!!


Snag the idea! I know I did 



Khorne's Fist said:


> More beautiful work redstarone. Sorry to hear about your wife. Hope things get better soon. I went through some tough times a few years ago, and found the hobby as something of a distraction. Maybe you could do the same?


Actually yea, the hobby is the only thing keeping me going during such a very hard time. This nurgle force was going to be for a client that vanished so i started making it my own... Sadly, bills are adding up so it has to be sold 

--------------------

Really, thanks for all the kind words guys. They mean alot to me.

--------------

Start of various nurgle marines that sadly wont get completed.. 





































-----------

Everything above has been listed on ebay. Just search for nurgle.. :blackeye:


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Again great work so far, look forard to seein more. Shame its being sold of though.


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

:shok: i love it, gives me something to aspire to with my nurgle army. love the dread +rep


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

GreenFaceMonkey said:


> Again great work so far, look forard to seein more. Shame its being sold of though.


Indeed im a bit sad but myn wifes medical bills are way more important then my dream army. Sad thing is at how cheap everything is going...



coalheartly said:


> :shok: i love it, gives me something to aspire to with my nurgle army. love the dread +rep


Thanks alot, that means alot


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Sadly another for sale on ebay...





































Im not giving the direct link as im not posting as a sales thread, id just like feedback on my work is all. The hobby motivates me and keeps my spirits up while caring for my wife.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Possessed Dreadnought





































Nurgle Lord



















Nurgle Chosen





































Nurgle Obliterators (with pus sacks) 





































As with all the other nurgle things, they are on ebay but im actually just wanting feedback on my work. I have no worries they wont sell as all the rest sold very nicely.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Converted Plague Marines.




























Listed on ebay here.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Possessed Nurgle Marines:





































On ebay with the rest of the armies units.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The expression on the Possessed with the flowing hair and tongue is brilliant; is that green-stuff or a kit-bash?


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

I have never seen better Nurgle Miniatures in my life, did you get that Plague Hulk made for you?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very cool looking conversions going on here and this will be one good looking army when it is done.


----------



## TempusCorvus (Mar 2, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, what are the little mouthpiece things on some of the marines?

It's a shame that you won't get to finish this, but what you have done is great. Good luck with everything.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Ive always been jealous on the people who can use green stuff in this sort of way. Are there any video guides on youtube (have only found one simple one) for making Nurgle Marines/Death Guard/ect ect?


----------



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

Far and away the coolest and best executed nurgle conversions I've seen! I really like how your obliterators actually look like obliterators and not just terminators with weapons glued all over them.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Sadly this guy has made it to ebay as well. :read:























































I am looking for feedback on my work, so please, if you think something looks bad, or good for that matter, let me know.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

redstarone said:


> ...


It might just be the disjunction caused by unpainted green stuff, however the oozing tracks and extrusions look a lot like cavity wall insulation foam to me. Possibly it needs some faces or other texture to break up the flow.

The vents on the top are very good.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

This guy is actually not for sale and went to the person that won almost every single auction.





































As always I would still like feedback on it as I plan to make another for myself in the future when bills arent stacked high.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Really good conversion.

The use of feathered wings rather than tattered skin makes the rest look even more twisted.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Another Lord with Chosen this time:









































































Nurgle Predator that only has a few hours left on ebay:













































































































Nurgle Vindicator, still has 2 days left on ebay and has no current bids so get it cheap! 
































































The army itself is still huge and there will be many more things that hit the auction block . That all said, I am looking for feedback as I plan to rebuild the army at some point in the future. Its ashame medical needs come first but its good I have the things to sell to help with the bills.


----------



## TempusCorvus (Mar 2, 2010)

Is that lego tubing on that vindicator? If so, Brofist. All of your stuff is top notch, and If I weren't saving money for stuff at college, I would definitely buy some of your stuff. I am confused about the presence of the Doom siren though, since it's supposed to be a Nurgle Vindicator.


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

TempusCorvus said:


> Is that lego tubing on that vindicator? If so, Brofist. All of your stuff is top notch, and If I weren't saving money for stuff at college, I would definitely buy some of your stuff. I am confused about the presence of the Doom siren though, since it's supposed to be a Nurgle Vindicator.


those are vox casters, not doom sirens!:biggrin: looks good red!


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The expression on the Possessed with the flowing hair and tongue is brilliant; is that green-stuff or a kit-bash?


Its GS and kitbashed 



Vali ThunderAxe said:


> I have never seen better Nurgle Miniatures in my life, did you get that Plague Hulk made for you?


I made it myself. Everything posted I made myself. I did commission work for over 3 years. 



The Wraithlord said:


> Very cool looking conversions going on here and this will be one good looking army when it is done.


Thanks mate, means alot coming from you. Sadly the army is all being sold. Its over 8k points so it will be sometime until its all sold... I do plan to rebuild the force when my wifes medical bills arent so much. Right now, shes my priority, sadly not making models for myself 



TempusCorvus said:


> Just out of curiosity, what are the little mouthpiece things on some of the marines?
> 
> It's a shame that you won't get to finish this, but what you have done is great. Good luck with everything.


Thanks for the kind words, which mouth peices are you talking about exactly?



forkmaster said:


> Ive always been jealous on the people who can use green stuff in this sort of way. Are there any video guides on youtube (have only found one simple one) for making Nurgle Marines/Death Guard/ect ect?


I dont think there are any videos but I might make one soon for WGN.



Daemonetteboobs said:


> Far and away the coolest and best executed nurgle conversions I've seen! I really like how your obliterators actually look like obliterators and not just terminators with weapons glued all over them.


Thank you kindly! I have another 16 of them to list lol..


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

More auctions from the same army..

CC Dread














































Ranged Dread














































More nurgle Obliterators (sold for buy it now so they are gone.. but id still like feedback)





































2 More oblits that are still up


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

The one pictured is a past one I did for another client.

And yes, its just like out of the apocalypse reload book.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Epic Stule Plague Tower for 40k:
































































True Scale Dread:

































































Nurgle Warhound and Epic Tower:




























Plague Reaper:













































































































Pus Tanks on the Reaper:



















Plague Reaper and Apoc Style Tower (went to the same client)


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Very exquisite work. I love it all. My favorites were the vindicator and the plague hulk. Excellent work man +rep


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

PapaSmurf124 said:


> Very exquisite work. I love it all. My favorites were the vindicator and the plague hulk. Excellent work man +rep


Thanks mate, that means alot  It always helps to know others like my work since as we are all artists, its hard to enjoy our own creations without seeing all the flaws.

----------------

So I have a treat ive been waiting to unvail. And well, Minus some cableing that I list, its done. (And yes, is again, another thing to hit ebay... yes it makes me shed many tears as its my fav plague tower by far.)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220639243508































































































































It has the full works. The Plague Mortar with area made to fit crew models if you so choose, it has both demolisher cannons as well as a kick butt pus cannon (my fav (yes that was a fith element quote). It even has nurgling huts and exit ramps and hatchs all around it as per the rules. 

I only wish I could keep it but sadly, I cant. Maybe someday ill make another but until then, I hope it finds a good home.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Heavily Converted Nurgle Defiler. I was going to keep this but sadly, cant. Its now on ebay with 2 days left.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

More stuff on ebay 

Plague Tower
































































Plague Mortar for the Tower





































Nurgle Mech Defiler














































Possessed Vindicator 1














































Possessed vindicator 2
































































Relisting the possessed vindicators as the buyer changed his mind... (what the hell is with that these days) as well as found parts to make another possessed vindicator to make a full "line breaker squadron" out of them. 

Also putting up an entire obliterator cult of destruction. in 3 separate auctions. 4 oblits in 1, 3 in the other and 2 in the final.

Also the baneblade plague tower conversion has just a few hours left as does the nurgle mech defiler. Bother are below retail so if your in need a good deal on nurgle stuff, nows the time.

redstarone222 is my ebay name. 

Mk3 Baneblade Plague Tower














































The Apocalypse Style tower is not in the specific auction but I do have plans to sell at least 2 more on ebay before finally running out of parts.

All have about 2 days left, just search nurgle


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Relisting the possessed vindicators as the buyer changed his mind... (what the hell is with that these days) as well as found parts to make another possessed vindicator to make a full "line breaker squadron" out of them. 

Also putting up an entire obliterator cult of destruction. in 3 separate auctions. 4 oblits in 1, 3 in the other and 2 in the final.

Also the baneblade plague tower conversion has just a few hours left as does the nurgle mech defiler. Bother are below retail so if your in need a good deal on nurgle stuff, nows the time.

redstarone222 is my ebay name. 

Mk3 Baneblade Plague Tower























































The Apocalypse Style tower is not in the specific auction but I do have plans to sell at least 2 more on ebay before finally running out of parts.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Tower up for sale, 1 day left, its at 99 cents.. redstarone222 is my ebay name


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

What is that white material that youre using?


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

This thread is full of decomposing goodness, Grandfather Nurgle will be proud.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> What is that white material that youre using?


Plastic card Plastic rod and white epoxy for the epic style plague tower.



turel2 said:


> This thread is full of decomposing goodness, Grandfather Nurgle will be proud.


Thank you very kindly.

I still have about 3k points left up for sale to help with the wifes bills as well as another 2k easily in models that just need final details that can be customised to anyone who wish to own them.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

For those of you in the know my wife has taken a turn for the worse. Its been very very had on me so I ask all people that do believe in ANY kind of higher power to please pray for her well being and that she can make it through this.

She is my life and my world. Without her im truly lost.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

redstarone said:


> I ask all people that do believe in ANY kind of higher power to please pray for her well being


Done. Best wishes mate.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

redstarone said:


> ...I ask all people that do believe in ANY kind of higher power to please pray for her well being and that she can make it through this.


All my best wishes to the both of you, dude.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Best of luck mate. We are all with you and your wife.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

redstarone said:


> ... I ask all people that do believe in ANY kind of higher power to please pray for her well being and that she can make it through this.


Blessings of health upon you both.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Best of luck to you both!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

May the Emperor protect her soul! =/


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Those creepy new defiler types you have are so good I actually have them saved on my computer. I can't believe I've never see it done before. amazing!


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Done. Best wishes mate.





Svartmetall said:


> All my best wishes to the both of you, dude.





shaantitus said:


> Best of luck mate. We are all with you and your wife.





Dave T Hobbit said:


> Blessings of health upon you both.





Tossidin said:


> Best of luck to you both!





forkmaster said:


> May the Emperor protect her soul! =/


Thanks for all the very kind words guys. She has been responding well to treatment. Her cancer hasnt spread to any new place which is a very good sign but she is still in the hospital and will be for sometime..  Ive told her all the well wishes from you guys and it really did seem to brighten her day.

Thank you all very much for the support.




omgitsduane said:


> Those creepy new defiler types you have are so good I actually have them saved on my computer. I can't believe I've never see it done before. amazing!


Thanks! Im glad they can give you some inspiration.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

For those that have been praying and having well thoughts for my wife Sarah, they ment alot. But sadly 4 days before thanksgiving, she passed away due to complications from surgery. 

I havent had the energy to get online or post anyone nor do any modeling. Ive actually been in shock. She was EVERYTHING to me. the love of my life, the one that completed me. Without her im lost.

I feel pathetic even posting this but I think I need support from my friends. Anyone that has gone through what I have, or advice in general im open to it. Here, PMs, email or hell, even a phone call. I could really use the support. 

Ive tried so hard to focus on something else but after the funeral, I couldnt bring myself to do anything but sit here and feel like ive died inside.

I appreciate everything everyone has done for me and I know for a fact that the support here for Sarah and all the kind words for her helped. She looked forward to knowing people that didnt even know her, could care about her.

So enough sad rambling from me.

If it wasnt for you guys, here on this forum, id be lost for sure. 

(lowers head and wanders back into the shadows.)


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't give up hope man, your models are an inspiration for many. It's people like you that make me stick with collecting a Nurgle army. I'm sorry to hear about your wife, being the age that I am I've never experienced anything really like that but I give you my sympathy.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Matt-

I'm so very sorry for your loss.

I'm glad to think that Heresy Online could offer you some comfort at this time- I'm sure I can speak for all of saying that we're here when you need us, and don't hesitate to just drop any of us a line if you feel like "talking"; we might not know what you're going through, but gamers ARE a fraternity and we can listen with the best of them.

May a thousand angels guide Sarah to her rest...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

My condolences.

Having lost family members myself I understand the feeling of shock; it might not seem possible now but in time the ability to function returns. In my experience the best thing to do is let it take as long as it takes and to not feel guilty about whatever you feel.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

I started reading this thread with a degree of hope and then saw your sig. Even knowing what must have happened I read through it all and marvelled at the strength and tenacity which you've shown throughout.

My heart goes out to you from here on the other side of the pond and I fervently hope that you get all you need to pick up and carry on.

~O


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Losing those we care about is never easy, just know that there are people who feel for you and care about you. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. 

"God our Father, 
Your power brings us to birth, 
Your providence guides our lives, 
and by Your command we return to dust.

Lord, those who die still live in Your presence, 
their lives change but do not end. 
I pray in hope for my family, 
relatives and friends, 
and for all the dead known to You alone. 

In company with Christ, 
Who died and now lives, 
may they rejoice in Your kingdom, 
where all our tears are wiped away. 
Unite us together again in one family, 
to sing Your praise forever and ever.

Amen. "


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

I am so sorry.

I read this Blog back in the very beginning, and I am kicking myself in the ass for not keeping up with it. I just read through the entire blog, and I got to your most recent post.

It truely is heartwrenching to hear about this. I may not know you personally, but I can feel your pain. I have experianced loss as well, and as Dave has said, it is best to let it run its course, however long it takes, and as Dave said, the ability to function will return.

I also find it helps to pour your emotions into something, or someone. Do not bottle it all up, let it flow like water. Drop a line, make a post, or produce a model. Eventualy the tidal wave of feelings you feel now will slowly return into the calm river it was before.

I can promise that you will come out stronger than before, but until then, we are all here for you to lean on.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

hey man, i'm sorry to hear about your wife.

i stopped reading this when page 2 or 3 popped up. i remembered this post how ever and did ask the gods to take care of you two from time to time. again, i'm sorry things went the way they did. as with most of the other people you have my support if you ever need it!

how ever on a different note; those models were beautiful! in a nurgle kind of way that is. I hope, in due time of course, to see more of your nurgle-ly stuff.

take care man and may the gods smile upon you
-Will


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.. I can't imagine what you're going through at the moment, this really is heart wrenching.. Remember that we're all here with you..

Stay strong


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

All I can say Im sorry for her passing away but I hope shes in a better place! She's with the Allfather now.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, Sarahs funeral is done. Things have been very hard and lonely over the holidays and new years. Ive tried my best at staying busy but its been hard. I hope to have something to post soon. My work just hasnt been at its best, for good reason i suppose.

I want to thank everyone for the support.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Redstarone,

I only came across your log today and followed through. I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your wife recently. I can only imagine how much it hurts. May she rest in peace and on behalf of all those here at Heresy Online, we pray that she is now in a better place. Take care, take the time to grief but I'm sure she wants you to continue living your life as a happy man.

Keep that in mind...


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

For anyone wishing to show support, ive taken the advice of a few close friends here on various forums to start a blog spot to help let out the sad feelings as well as try and move forward like both Sarah and Erin would want.

Its a bit bland right now but I plan to update it very often as its whats keeping me from being so down about not having either of them in my life.

I appreciate all the support and kind words everyone has shown and hope the blog will help you guys in return. It will consist of showcasing works as well as being chalk full of tutorials. The goal is to pass on what I know to people who want to learn. Much better then me sitting here alone and depressed.

So if you wish to subscribe or just check it out: 

http://miniaturewargameconversions.blogspot.com/


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Added 2 more raffle prizes. I hope they can find a new home where they can be made of better use then sitting in a closet, collecting dust. No SPAM, no tricks, just a good ol fashion give away for all the support everyone has shown me.


----------

